# Beste Mainboard für Sockel 1155



## gecco (5. Februar 2011)

*Beste Mainboard für Sockel 1155*

Ich suche ein Motherboard für den 2600K?
welches wäre was?Die sind ja noch ziemlich rar!Danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Beste Mainboard für Sockel 1155*

Die sind deswegen rar, weil der Chipsatz defekt ist und Intel erst neue herstellen muss, daher haben viele Online Händler 1155 Boards aus dem Programm genommen.
in 1-2 Monaten sollen sie wieder verfügbar sein, wenn du also warten kannst, dann mach das.


----------



## gecco (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Beste Mainboard für Sockel 1155*

Hab schon von dem Problem gehört,wie immer der Kunde ist Betatester!
Mal schauen wann die was gescheites rausbringen!
Was wäre ein gutes Board?Danke


----------



## b00gie (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Beste Mainboard für Sockel 1155*

was hast du denn für Vorstellungen? Was soll das Board auf jeden Fall haben? Was hast du vor? Willst du extreme oc'en oder bist du einfach ein normaler Otto-Normal-Verbraucher? Die neuen Boards werden wohl erst im März kommen, da Intel die neuen Chips erst Ende Februar freigibt.


----------



## gecco (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Beste Mainboard für Sockel 1155*

Sollte schon was besseres sein.Nach möglichkeit sollte das Board von Asus oder Gigabyte sein,Preis ist nicht so wichtig,kann ruhig etwas mehr kosten,für OC,viele Anschlüsse+Steckplätze.


----------



## AeroX (7. Februar 2011)

Die Asus boards sind was ich so gehört zuverlässig.... 
Kann dazu aber nix weiteres sagen, villt kommen wenn die neuen chipsätzen rauskommen auch neue Boards zb von evga raus!  

Mfg

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## Patze (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Beste Mainboard für Sockel 1155*

Ich habe mit Asus bis jetzt immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Habe problemlos bei einem Defekt innerhalb von ein paar Tagen ein neues bekommen (Garantiezeitraum).

Sockel 1155 Mainboard Preisvergleich - Sortiert nach Testnote

Motherboards Test


----------



## gecco (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Beste Mainboard für Sockel 1155*

Die Mainboards und Tests über die 1355 Sockel sindnoch ziemlich rar,aber mal ein Anhaltspunkt.
Das es von Asus und Gigabyte noch gar keine Extreme Boards gibt?
Wenn dann würd ich mir ein Board von den Herstellern holen!


----------



## p00nage (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Beste Mainboard für Sockel 1155*

Naja bis jetzt wird eig eh nur über Multiplikator OC betrieben und des können alle mit P67  also ist mehr nen persönlicher Geschmack was man nimmt, was heißt bei dir viele Anschlüsse? was Brauchst du alles?

Und ist Sockel 1155 nicht 1355  war bestimmt nen Tipfehler


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Beste Mainboard für Sockel 1155*

Mit dem Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7 oder dem ASUS Maximus IV Extreme machst du definitiv nichts falsch. Die Boards bieten viele Anschlüsse und ein sehr gutes OC-Potential. Optisch sind die beiden natürlich auch echt top.


----------



## p00nage (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Beste Mainboard für Sockel 1155*



Dogfish_Rising schrieb:


> Mit dem Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7 oder dem ASUS Maximus IV Extreme machst du definitiv nichts falsch. Die Boards bieten viele Anschlüsse und ein sehr gutes OC-Potential. Optisch sind die beiden natürlich auch echt top.



warum soviel Geld ausgeben wenn man für weniger Geld eigentlich das gleiche bekommt, die wenigsten brauchen so viele Anschlüsse


----------



## gecco (13. April 2011)

*AW: Beste Mainboard für Sockel 1155*

Hab mir jetzt das Asus P8P67 DeLuxe genommen!
Leider nur 1x16 oder 2x8 für GraKa,reicht mir aber völlig da ich kein Gamer bin!
Da haben sogar oft Asus Extreme oder Gigabyte UD7 Probleme mit den Verbungd von GraKa weil die Steckplätze zu nahe beieinander sind!
Und teilweise das Layout auch beim weit teureren Boards nicht optimal ist!


----------



## biggathanyou (15. April 2011)

*AW: Beste Mainboard für Sockel 1155*



p00nage schrieb:


> warum soviel Geld ausgeben wenn man für weniger Geld eigentlich das gleiche bekommt, die wenigsten brauchen so viele Anschlüsse


 
 Ganz einfach: 2x PCIe 16x mit voller Anbindung für SLI....hat nicht jedes Board und die unter 200 Euro meistens nicht, jedenfalls bei nem vernünftigen Hersteller.   Das Gigabyte P67A UD7 B3 wäre mein Favorit, da bekommste volles SLI Potential und ordentlich Backup für OC. Ist natürlich nur interessant für SLI, den Rest kann man sicher vernachlässigen, aber wenn man schonmal 2 Karten hat und nichts dran ändern will, dann kommt nur so eine Lösung in Frage....


----------



## biggathanyou (15. April 2011)

*AW: Beste Mainboard für Sockel 1155*



gecco schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt das Asus P8P67 DeLuxe genommen!
> Leider nur 1x16 oder 2x8 für GraKa,reicht mir aber völlig da ich kein Gamer bin!
> Da haben sogar oft Asus Extreme oder Gigabyte UD7 Probleme mit den Verbungd von GraKa weil die Steckplätze zu nahe beieinander sind!
> Und teilweise das Layout auch beim weit teureren Boards nicht optimal ist!


 
 Die Nähe der Steckplätze ist ein allgemeines Problem. Ich kenne sogar nur ein X58 Board, wo die Steckplätze weit genug auseinander liegen...ist von MSI aber der Rest ist Mist....  Für SLI mit fetten Karten ist eigentlich nur eine Wakü Lösung sinnvoll, da es sonst einfach immer zu laut wird unter Last....das bedeutet allerdings einen finanziellen Mehraufwand der gut überlegt sein will....


----------



## Cook2211 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Beste Mainboard für Sockel 1155*



biggathanyou schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: 2x PCIe 16x mit voller Anbindung für SLI....



Die volle x16 x16 Anbindung gibt es nur beim Sockel 1366. Bei 1155/1156 limitiert der interne PCIe Controller der CPU auf maximal 1x16 oder 2x8 Lanes, selbst wenn die PCIe Slots alle mit x16 laufen.


----------



## gecco (16. April 2011)

*AW: Beste Mainboard für Sockel 1155*

Bei allen P Boards angeblich nicht zb beim Asus Extreme nicht!Oder liege ich da wirklich falsch?
Beim P8P67 DeLuxe ist es teils auch irreführend  beschrieben,teils ist drauzulesen 2x16 obwohl es gar nicht stimmt!


----------



## danomat (17. April 2011)

Bei allen 1155 boards is das so. Egal was in der mb Beschreibung steht limitiert der Controller auf 2x8. 
Was aber auch egal ist. Denn die Performance leidet nur ca3-5% von 16-16 zu 8-8. Sieht man auch bei einigen usertests


----------



## Cook2211 (17. April 2011)

danomat schrieb:
			
		

> Bei allen 1155 boards is das so. Egal was in der mb Beschreibung steht limitiert der Controller auf 2x8.
> Was aber auch egal ist. Denn die Performance leidet nur ca3-5% von 16-16 zu 8-8. Sieht man auch bei einigen usertests



Stimmt, für die Leistung ist das relativ unerheblich.


----------



## gecco (18. April 2011)

*AW: Beste Mainboard für Sockel 1155*

Angeblich ist das sowieso ein Problem,wenn man nicht komplett die selbe GraKa hat,heisst auf einen Schlag gleich zwei idente bestellen.
Ich hab mit meinem freundlichen gesprochen und der meinte das 1 Monat später von der gleichen GraKa wieder andere Bauteile verbaut werden und es da wieder zu Problemen kommen kann!
Bei 2x16 zu 2x8 ist wirklich nur im 1stelligen Bereich die Leistung weniger?
Wenn ich jetzt eine idente Gigabyte GTX 560 SOC 950 einbauen würde und statt 1x16 wie es jetzt der Fall ist eine 2te 560 SOC mit 2x8 betreiben würde was wäre ca der Leistungsunterschied in Prozent?


----------

